# acupuncture for fertility



## Support10 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

I have been told that acupuncture can help with fertility problems. Has anybody heard of this or had it done. If so can anyone recommend a clinic in the Northeast? 

As you can see i am willing to try anything as my husband and I have been trying for a baby for a long time. I am about to start IVF in the next month but I want to try anything else that might help. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, acupuncture is thought to be beneficial for fertility. Ideally you want to find a registered practitioner who has sound experience working with women who have fertility/gynae issues and specifically IVF/fertility treatments as there are certain protocols they should follow.

Have a look on the Complementary Therapies board as there is a whole separate sub-board purely for Acupuncture with lots of useful information... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

and there is also a thread on there with information on how to search for registered practitioners in your area...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

I've not had acupuncture for some time now but did have it for quite a few years and through 4 of our 7 IVF treatment cycles.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya

I have found acupuncture to be really useful. We haven't started treatment yet (need icsi due to MF) but i have been having acupuncture as i had rather long cycles (35- 42 days but variable) and wanted to be rid of bad period pain. The acupuncure itself i find to be the most lovely and relaxing experience. My acupuncturist (and I think they all do this) really listens to how i feel physically and emotionally. She can treat the emotional side too and i find the treatments really lift my spirits. Also i have virtually no period pain now (was on various meds for it and had to take time off work each month) and my ovulation signs are much more obvious. Cycle is now on track closer to 32 days. Various studies have shown that acupuncture works and a recent one showed that it is effective at reducing inflamation. However, scientific studies are inconclusive whether it helps during ivf. I will certainly be having it as i think it will help me emotionally if nothing else. I pay £40 for an hour. V expensive but worth it for me. By the way i don't have any medical or scientific background, these are just my opinions! I found my acupuncturist at my local health club.

Best of luck and kind wishes for your forthcoming treatment. 
xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Flowersinthewindow can I just ask how often are you having accupuncture and how many sessions did it take to sort out your period pain?  The more I hear about it the more I think I should try it but it's so expensive.


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi of course you can ask anything hun, we'll all support each other, thats how we'll get through this 

Started acu in April 2010 having a session every two weeks. Initially it seemed to disrupt my normal cycle but by 3rd treatment i was much better. Seems to be that i need the acu just before my period. Missed an appointment in June and had really bad pain again that month. 
Have seen much more ewcm each month since starting acu.

Best wishes
Flowersinthewindowxx


----------

